# portage chromebook ARM Exynos

## vlotho

Bonjour,

Je poste au cas ou le portage du chromebook est identique à celui de gentoo.

Je n'arrive pas à installer quoi que ce soit avec la commande emerge.

J'ai bien fais un sudo -i dev_install et tous ce s'installe correctement avec la bonne version de l'os sauf que quand je veux installer un programme j'ai droit à un

!!! PORTAGE_BINHOST unset, but use is requested.

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "gnumeric" for /usr/local/.

emerge: searching for similar names... nothing similar found.

Alors j'ai cherché la variable dans les fichiers et elle est présente dans /usr/local/etc/portage/make.conf, je voulais essayer mettre la ligne dans le fichier /etc/portage/make.profile/make.conf mais impossible d'ouvrir le fichier en lecture/ecriture. je ne sais même pas si ça va fonctionner.

Une idée ?

----------

## El_Goretto

Cela pourrait être plus simple si tu nous expliquais le contexte.

Là, comme çà, je n'ai absolument aucune idée de ce dont tu parles  :Smile: 

Qu'est-ce qu'un "portage de chromebook"?

----------

## vlotho

portage, le gestionnaire de paquets ( de programme, de source, de ce qui correspond à apt-get ou au rpm ) de gentoo.

les chromebook sur lesquel est installer chrome os utilise portage comme gestionnaire de paquets et apparemment il ce synchronise sur l'arbre de gentoo ...

----------

## xaviermiller

Oui, d'accord... mais "portage de chromebook", ça ne me dit rien...

Comment y installes-tu Gentoo ? En démarrant un LiveLinux ARM et en suivant le manuel ?

----------

## vlotho

gentoo n'est pas installé, après je ne suis pas trop au courant du pourquoi du comment ... les chromebooks sont des netbooks particulier que chrome revend avec leur propre système d'exploitation ( chrome os ) et il est possible d'installer d'autre programme à l'aide de portage. on peut installer portage via la commande dev_install .. : 

http://www.chromium.org/chromium-os/how-tos-and-troubleshooting/install-software-on-base-images

http://www.chromium.org/chromium-os/how-tos-and-troubleshooting/portage-build-faq

en fait j'aurais besoin de debootstrap ...

en fait je crois qu'il n'y a qu'une très petite liste de programme installable mais peut être qu'il serait possible de contourner un peu le système pour avoir l'arbre complet de gentoo ...

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

Si je me souviens bien, ChromeOS se base sur Portage, en effet, mais n'a rien à voir avec Gentoo. Pour installer un Gentoo, il faut le faire via le manuel, et je ne suis pas sûr qu'un ChromeBook permette de démarrer autre chose que ChromeOS...

----------

## vlotho

apparemment il y aurait chrubuntu ( http://chromeos-cr48.blogspot.fr/ ) qui puissent s'installer sur un chromebook, mais aussi archlinux ( http://archlinuxarm.org/platforms/armv7/samsung/samsung-chromebook ) et debian ( https://wiki.debian.org/InstallingDebianOn/Samsung/ARMChromebook ). le seul problème auquel je me heurte actuellement c'est d'installer debootstrap, mais de ce que j'ai lu on peu importer des ebuilds sur le chrome os donc je pense que si je trouve une version de debootstrap pour arm ca devrais passer.

mon autre gros problème est que je n'arrive pas à écrire dans aucun fichier ... tout est en lecture seule, je comprend pas trop.

rien à voir avec gentoo mais page très intéressante à propos du chromebook ARM :

http://www.neowin.net/forum/topic/1173005-replacing-chrome-os-with-debian-jessie-on-the-samsung-series-3-chromebook-the-right-way/

http://solvitor.com/2013/09/02/a-better-arm-chromebook-lamp-stack-based-on-crouton-and-debian/

----------

## xaviermiller

Oui, enfin, ce sont des "chroots". Pour gentoo, regarde du côté de "Gentoo Prefix".

----------

